# OKW - confused 1st timer



## wekker (Apr 7, 2008)

Just got a trade into OKW for a 1 bdrm in July.  I have only been researching Disney and DVC for a month so I know nothing about either.  Please help as I need to cancel by tomorrow if it's not going to work for us.  We aren't planning on going to a Disney theme park the entire week, maybe a day or two.  Is it still worth it to get the meal plan or is that only if you're going to a theme park everyday?  Also, we were thinking of doing the Magical Express to save money on the car rental.  We won't be venturing out much and probably plan to just enjoy the resort (having a 2 yr. old and being 7 months pregnant for the trip).  Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## lprstn (Apr 7, 2008)

I think it works out great.  There is so much to see on property that you can get to easily that I think this is a great choice to stay.  We stayed on property and only did the parks 3 days but got a full week of Disney experience, great service, great resort amenities and great restaurants...can't beat that!


----------



## Denise L (Apr 7, 2008)

I think that Magical Express is a wonderful service  . We never have to rent a car on property, so we do save $$ that way.  You can take the buses if you want to go somewhere, or just hang out at the resort.

I've never tried the dining plan, but I think it is too much food for us, and you have to get it for each person in your party, for every day.  We get along just fine with grocery delivery from gardengrocer.com or the equivalent (wegoshop.com), and we buy a few meals in the parks.

Have a great time! Congrats on a nice exchange!


----------



## Carl D (Apr 7, 2008)

May I ask.. If you've never neen to Disney before, why are only spending a couple days in the parks?
For someone whose never been I'm sure it's hard to imagine just how large the place is, and how much there is to see. 

You can easily fill a week on your first visit. Visiting the awesome Disney resorts is well worth an entire day all by itself,,, and it's free.


----------



## wekker (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks for the grocery suggestion Denise.  I think we may go that way instead of the meal plan.  

As far as not seeing the parks all week, it's b/c I don't know how much I could actually take being 7.5 months pregnant under the Florida sun with an active 2 yr. old and hubby.  I like the suggestion of touring the Disney resorts (especially the free part) as I never thought of that.  We do plan on returning to Disney once the kiddies are older and then we'll take more time to visit the theme parks.  Right now, however, it's so much information to research and filter through and I just want to get away for a vacation before #2 enters our lives.


----------



## Carl D (Apr 7, 2008)

wekker said:


> As far as not seeing the parks all week, it's b/c I don't know how much I could actually take being 7.5 months pregnant under the Florida sun with an active 2 yr. old and hubby.


Yup.. That certainly explains it!  
You are a real trooper to make the trip at all IMO.


----------



## tomandrobin (Apr 8, 2008)

wekker said:


> Just got a trade into OKW for a 1 bdrm in July.  I have only been researching Disney and DVC for a month so I know nothing about either.  Please help as I need to cancel by tomorrow if it's not going to work for us.  We aren't planning on going to a Disney theme park the entire week, maybe a day or two.  Is it still worth it to get the meal plan or is that only if you're going to a theme park everyday?  Also, we were thinking of doing the Magical Express to save money on the car rental.  We won't be venturing out much and probably plan to just enjoy the resort (having a 2 yr. old and being 7 months pregnant for the trip).  Thanks for any suggestions.



First, its hot, hot, hot in July...and humid too! The meal plan is still worth getting, if not going to the parks. Some of the best dining is at the resorts and Downtown Disney. Plus, your kid are under the age of 3, so you do not need to purchase the dining plan or park tickets for him. I recommend www.undercovertourist.com or www.mousesavers.com for park tickets. Make sure you tell OKW that you are 7.5 months pregnant and need to be on the first floor, and close to the main buildings. Most OKW buildings do not have elevators! Magical Express is great, and included in your $95 resort fee.


----------



## joyzilli (Apr 8, 2008)

I also have an exchange for Sept. at Beach Club.  How would the dining plan work if we were only using 5 nights of the exchange.  Would we pay for only the time we are actually there, or would they charge for the whole week.

How do I find out the prices for the dining plan?  Can you get the dining plan without park tickets, or is it one package?  

Thanks, Joyce


----------



## tomandrobin (Apr 8, 2008)

joyzilli said:


> I also have an exchange for Sept. at Beach Club.  How would the dining plan work if we were only using 5 nights of the exchange.  Would we pay for only the time we are actually there, or would they charge for the whole week.
> 
> How do I find out the prices for the dining plan?  Can you get the dining plan without park tickets, or is it one package?



You have to buy the dining plan foe the length of your stay and for everyone who is staying in the room. That means you need to purchase the plan for all seven days. If you are exchanging into DVC, you do not need to buy park tickets to purchase the dining plan.


----------



## elaine (Apr 8, 2008)

*dining plan info*

you can use the 7 days of dining plan on any days.  Standard dining is 1 counter service (fast food type), 1 snack and 1 table service (sit down meal) per day, but all days are lumped together--so you can use all of them in 5 days, if you want. And several special restaurants cost "2 table service" points--so, you can easily use 7 days in 5 if you do a couple of the fancier restuarant that cost 2 credits.


----------



## Mom Poppins (Apr 8, 2008)

I would still try the dining plan.  We love it!  You can go and eat at the resorts and still have a lot of time to relax.  You will get a feel for what WDW has to offer by visiting the different resorts and having dinner.  Try the Boardwalk are for an evening of fun your 2 year old will enjoy the acts and you can see Illuminations at Epcot without actually having to enter the park. 

There are also numerous character meals your 2 year old will enjoy that are at the resorts.  Chef Mickeys at Contemporary, Lilo and Stitch at the Poly. Cinderella at the Grand Floridian and many more!  and you will get a chance to explore the resorts while your there and ride the Monorail which is like a ride for a 2 year old. 

I think since your not visiting the parks much then doing your meals out would work out better.  My 2 cents...


----------



## wekker (Apr 8, 2008)

Are character meals 1 credit?  Since we wouldn't be purchasing a dining plan for DS, do we just use one of our own credits?  Thanks everyone for all the helpful info.  It has saved me so much time in my research.


----------



## tomandrobin (Apr 8, 2008)

Only Cinderella's Royal Table is 2 credits, the rest of the character meals are 1 credit.


----------



## elaine (Apr 8, 2008)

*no charge for under 3--includng character meals*

make sure you make advance reservations--some places will already be booked for July.  Tell them you are a party of 3 and one is a 2 yr old (so they give you a big enough table). 2 YR olds would enjoy Chef Mickey's (Contemp Hotel--no par ticket needed--they serve breakfast and dinner), Crystal Palace (in MK--you need a park ticket--Pooh and Friends are there), and there is one at Sudios (ticket required) that is Jo-Jo and Friends.  Also, Cape May breakfast at Beach Club would be good.


----------



## PA- (Apr 8, 2008)

wekker said:


> Just got a trade into OKW for a 1 bdrm in July.  I have only been researching Disney and DVC for a month so I know nothing about either.  Please help as I need to cancel by tomorrow if it's not going to work for us.  We aren't planning on going to a Disney theme park the entire week, maybe a day or two.  Is it still worth it to get the meal plan or is that only if you're going to a theme park everyday?  Also, we were thinking of doing the Magical Express to save money on the car rental.  We won't be venturing out much and probably plan to just enjoy the resort (having a 2 yr. old and being 7 months pregnant for the trip).  Thanks for any suggestions.




We went to Orlando in June one year when my wife was 7 months pregnant, and we almost lost the old girl waiting for a bus in the parking lot at the transportation center.  The heat and humidity in July will be even worse, be very careful and keep her hydrated.  Best she avoid the parks during the day, if possible.  For that matter, there isn't much use taking a 2 year old anyway.  If it were me, I"d wait until he can walk long periods of time without the need of a stroller.  The crowds and the weather in July, plus the pregnacy and the age of your toddler virtually guarantee an unpleasant vacation.  just my opinion, I know there are some pretty die-hard mousekateers here.


----------



## SDKath (Apr 8, 2008)

I am going to be the voice of reason here.  Do NOT go in July.  It really is not that great for you being that far along in your pregnancy.  It is just too hot and humid and the last thing you need is to pass out from the heat and injure yourself away from home and your regular OB.

Go with the baby in the fall.  Your 2 year old will be older and will enjoy it more.  And traveling with a 3-4 month old is a piece of cake compared to traveling in 3rd trimester.

Katherine


----------

